# Thinking of Making Lip balm



## OldScout (Jul 2, 2004)

I had so little honey this year that I just crushed and strained my few coombs. Now that I have crushed wax, I'm thinking of making a small batch of lip balm. I don't have any fancy equipment. I was straining through a paint strainer and now I have this ball of wax and remnant honey. How do I separate the wax from the last of the honey?


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

if you have an old pan, put some water in it, put the wax in and carefully warm it till the wax melts. Turn off the heat and let it set until the wax hardens. It will float to the top. You can repeat with fresh water. Once it looks really clean melt it in a double boiler with just wax in the inner pan and pour through a cloth to filter. Here's a recipe for a small amount of lip balm
7 tsp almond oil
3 tsp beeswax
contents of one vitamin e capsule
drop of honey
4-5 drops of a Suitable essential oil ( be sure to check before using)
or
lip balm flavoring
warm wax and oil slowly over very low heat till wax is melted
add vitamin E and honey
be sure to mix well
as it starts to cool add essential oil
pour in lip balm tubes


----------



## OldScout (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks Berkshire Bee!!!!


----------

